# Electronic crow call



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

This probably has been discussed on here before but I couldn't find anything in the search feature. My 7 year old daughter loves hunting. Im interested in getting a fairly inexpensive electronic call for crow hunting. However most of the inexpensive calls (say around 100$) have very mixed reviews. Hate to buy a piece of crap, but also hate to kill a bunch on something that might not be something she gets into. Any experience with what would be a good first model?


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm kinda leaning twords this?


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

My FoxPro wildfire has crow sounds and many more, I think they go for ~$150


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

Fishman95 said:


> My FoxPro wildfire has crow sounds and many more, I think they go for ~$150


There's a refurbished one at Cabela's for under $100, with free shipping: http://www.cabelas.com/product/FOXP...20&gclid=CJHwx_Gq7dACFTToMgodwTYDTg&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I use the Primos Alpha Dog. It has all kinds of sounds in it including crows. I see there's some on Amazon for around $170.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...=8-1&keywords=primos+alpha+dogg&condition=new


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I crow hunt somewhere in the whereabouts of 6-10 times a year. I have the wildfire 2 fox pro call and have had mornings playing crow fight and crow in distress that 3 of us shot over 20 birds. and trust me.... we missed a lot of them and could of had double that amount. You cannot go wrong with a FoxPro call.


----------

